# can anyone help id a half dead plant?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

A long while back, when I first set up my 60 gallon I got a "mellon sword" to get some bacteria in the system. I, at one point, had it with a few silver dollars and an oscar and between the two species, they nearly killed it. It's still really small, has no roots and only a few leafs. When I first got it, it looked like a mellon, with slightly round leaves, but they are not really as "stubby" as a mellon's seem to be, and it grows more outward than upward. It also has a bulb as a root, and I didn't think swords usually had those? Anyway, I got the best pics I could of the bulb/taproot and of the crown of leaves that are left.


----------

